# The 2ww???????



## spider22

I have3 questions I would like to ask please: 

Firstly: Is it good to have sexual intercourse the night before ET and is it safe? 

Secondly: I have heard that you should refrain from sexual intercourse and orgasms after ET til you know the outcome of your treatment. Is this true?  

Finally: is it safe to use sunbeds during your treatment of IVF?  


Sorry to seem to go on and on but I here so many things and just want to clarify a few 



Thanks 

Kitten


----------



## peter

KITTY1 said:


> I have3 questions I would like to ask please:
> 
> Firstly: Is it good to have sexual intercourse the night before ET and is it safe?
> 
> Yes and it is perfectly safe
> 
> Secondly: I have heard that you should refrain from sexual intercourse and orgasms after ET til you know the outcome of your treatment. Is this true?
> 
> No, don't have sex for the first day, then it is perfectly OK might even help!!
> 
> Finally: is it safe to use sunbeds during your treatment of IVF?
> 
> I wouldn't
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> 
> Sorry to seem to go on and on but I here so many things and just want to clarify a few
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kitten


----------

